# Your Medicare Card



## QuickSilver

Ok.... so I've got my Medicare Part A card...  The instructions say to keep this card with me at all times.. that means in my wallet.  BUT... it clearly has my SS number right on the front.   I don't keep my SS card in my wallet for that reason..  What if my wallet is stollen?   Where to you all keep your cards?


----------



## jujube

I keep mine with me.  I wish they'd make them plastic like my insurance cards.  That dinky little piece of cardboard looks like it's been chewed by geriatric rats.  I thought about getting it laminated but someone told me you're not allowed to laminate them.  Anybody know if that's true?


----------



## QuickSilver

So you are not worried about having your wallet stolen and your SS number taken?


----------



## Don M.

This is a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation.  A Senior Must have their Medicare card with them if they need medical care, but having the SS number as an ID puts a person at risk if their card is lost/stolen.  The Ideal solution would be to have a Medicare number that is Not associated with SS, but that would probably require an Act of Congress, and take years to implement.  The Only good solution, at present, is to always be aware of your surroundings, and avoid any situations where you might be exposed to the thieves.


----------



## QuickSilver

NO... I don't think I will carry my card.   I believe that if I ever go into the hospital, my card is in my file cabinet and it's pretty easy to grab it before the ambulance gets there or before I leave for the hospital.   .   EVEN if I am taken to the hospital emergently and I am unconscious... my family can bring in my card at a later time.  ALSO... hospitals have a way of going into a Government site and finding your Medicare eligablity..   So... My advise is to NOT carry your card with you..  You cannot be denied medical care if you don't have it with you.. and handing a card over to the hospital the very second you roll through the emergency room door is not necessary... It can be brought in later... like the next day.  I really don't understand why they tell us to have it with us at all times.


----------



## GDAD

Do you keep your credit cards with you? what's the difference? Here in Australia we carry our cards with us, how many times in your life time have you had your
wallet stolen. I'm sure there is a number ring, the same as if your credit card was stolen!


----------



## QuickSilver

GDAD said:


> Do you keep your credit cards with you? what's the difference? Here in Australia we carry our cards with us, how many times in your life time have you had your
> wallet stolen. I'm sure there is a number ring, the same as if your credit card was stolen!



I can make a phone call and stop all activity on my credit cards... My cards do not hold me responsible for unauthorized purchases..  I cannot prevent someone from using my SS number to establish a false identity... can I?   Most times you do not even realize someone is using your identity to take out loans or whatever they need it for  until it's too late.. and it costs you a fortune in legal fees to straighten it out.  Credit cards are NOT the same as having your SS number stolen.

Here in Illinois they took our SS numbers off our drivers licenses for that reason... Why does it have to be on our Medicare cards?


----------



## kcvet

keep in my wallet. if stolen SS will replace it


----------



## QuickSilver

kcvet said:


> keep in my wallet. if stolen SS will replace it



It's not a matter of getting another card..  It's a matter of your number being used by someone else for illegal purposes leaving you holding the bag for loans and who know what.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I wasn't aware of that, since I haven't applied yet.  AARP suggests not carrying the card, because you are already in the computer system if anything happens.  I would lean toward not carrying it also.  That's an invitation to identity theft if I ever saw one, and very unlike carrying a credit card that you can put a stop on.  They say the costs would be outrageous to change the card system, but I have trouble believing that, as other ID cards have been changed to protect the security of the citizen.  Can't believe how they screw these things up.


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> It's not a matter of getting another card..  It's a matter of your number being used by someone else for illegal purposes leaving you holding the bag for loans and who know what.



I understand that. if your wallet is stolen report it. to SS as well as credit card co's. once reported the stolen cards cannot be used. their cancelled and new cards issued


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kcvet, are you saying to have your Social Security number changed whenever you may have it stolen from your wallet?


----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


> Kcvet, are you saying to have your Social Security number changed whenever you may have it stolen from your wallet?



no. of course not. but ive never had my wallet lifted. yet. im saying I would call SS to report it. frankly I don't know what their procedures are.

*My Social Security card has been stolen!*


link


----------



## QuickSilver

Sounds like a whole lot of trouble to go through when just not carrying your SS card or you Medicare card would solve the problem.


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of trouble to go through when just not carrying your SS card or you Medicare card would solve the problem.



unless you go to a doctors office and they ask for it. and they always do


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yeah, I wouldn't carry either.  No way I'd want to go through all this:

In the event your Social Security card is stolen the first thing you should do is compose yourself and not panic.  There are steps you will need  to follow in order to have  your Social Security number replaced and it will be important for you to follow these steps to make sure the process of replacing it goes smoothly. 

The first step you will need to take is to complete a Form SS-5 which you can download from the SSA site. Your Social Security number will be the same, however to have it replaced you will need to provide proof of your identity which can be one or more of the following:

*• Driver’s license
• Employee ID card
• Marriage license or divorce decree
• Military records
• Adoption records
• Passport
• School ID Card
• Health insurance card (Medicare card not acceptable)
*
If you happen to notice fraudulent activities after your Social Security number has been stolen, such as a credit card or utility accounts being opened without your consent, you should immediately take the following actions (if you’re a member of ProtectMyID.com, a Fraud Resolution Agent can help you with these steps).

1. File an identity theft report with the local police department and/or the police department where the identity theft took place.  Keep a copy of the police report as proof of the crime.

2. Notify the Federal Trade Commission to file a complaint and to request a copy of the FTC Fraud Affidavit forms 1-877-ID-THEFT or 1-877-438-4338).

3. File a complaint with the Internet Crime Complaint Center athttp://www.ic3.gov/ if fraudulent accounts were established online.

4. Contact the fraud units of the three major credit reporting bureaus to place an initial fraud alert (if you have an identity theft report you can place it for 7 years):
*Equifax (800-525-6285)
Trans Union: (800-680-7289)
Experian: (888-397-3742)*​5. Call each company to report any fraudulent accounts that have been opened fraudulently with your Social Security number and initiate a fraud investigation.


----------



## QuickSilver

kcvet said:


> unless you go to a doctors office and they ask for it. and they always do



So what is so hard about taking your card out of the file cabinet to present when you go to the doc... THEN putting it back when you get home?


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> So what is so hard about taking your card out of the file cabinet to present when you go to the doc... THEN putting it back when you get home?



be my luck i run off and forget it. and if you lose it go to or coming back from the office??


----------



## QuickSilver

kcvet said:


> be my luck i run off and forget it. and if you lose it go to or coming back from the office??



Why do you have to present your card every time you go to the same doc?   I have gone to the same doc for years.  His receptionist takes my insurance info and a pic of my insurance card and I never have to show it to her again... Until something changes..


----------



## jujube

My doctor's office wants everything every single blinking time I go in.  You'd think that if I said nothing has changed that would do it but nooooooooo......


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> Why do you have to present your card every time you go to the same doc?   I have gone to the same doc for years.  His receptionist takes my insurance info and a pic of my insurance card and I never have to show it to her again... Until something changes..



most doc offices update their files from time to time. mine does. so they want it all again.


----------



## QuickSilver

kcvet said:


> most doc offices update their files from time to time. mine does. so they want it all again.



Well.... do as you think best.  For me?  MY SS card and my Medicare card will stay safely at home until I need to bring them somewhere..  Not worth the risk as far as I can see.


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> Well.... do as you think best.  For me?  MY SS card and my Medicare card will stay safely at home until I need to bring them somewhere..  Not worth the risk as far as I can see.



ok. hope mr thief doesn't break in.


----------



## kcvet

those office copy machines also have goodies on them. ya just can't win


----------



## SeaBreeze

kcvet said:


> ok. hope mr thief doesn't break in.



My SS card is kept with other important documents in a secure safe in my home, so I don't worry about a thief breaking in.  I wonder if just covering the SS# on the card with something, and making a color copy of the card would be of any help to carry in the wallet.  Then if they needed to get your SS# for medical treatment, they could just ask you?


----------



## AZ Jim

But what if a burglar steals it from your home assuming it's not in a safe?  Let's face it, ID theft is rampant and I for one do not know how to prevent it entirely.  PS I bet there is a greater chance of burglary than losing your wallet.  I do carry mine.


----------



## kcvet

AZ Jim said:


> But what if a burglar steals it from your home assuming it's not in a safe?  Let's face it, ID theft is rampant and I for one do not know how to prevent it entirely.  PS I bet there is a greater chance of burglary than losing your wallet.  I do carry mine.



they can haul the safe off and bust it later


----------



## Josiah

I have a hiding place in the trunk of my car where I keep my Medicare card and a $100.


----------



## jujube

....and where did you say you lived, Josiah?  LOL.


----------



## Lon

It's OK to have the card laminated and I carry it with me in a small credit card holder. I don't worry about theft of either my SS # or credit cards.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm with Kaiser-Permanente and carry their plastic card. Everything any doctor/hospital would need to know can be accessed through KP. Makes life so much simpler.


----------



## kcvet

Josiah09 said:


> I have a hiding place in the trunk of my car where I keep my Medicare card and a $100.



thanks for letting us know


----------



## SeaBreeze

kcvet said:


> they can haul the safe off and bust it later



Not if it's bolted to the floor.


----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


> Not if it's bolted to the floor.



where there's a will there's a way. fact is there is NO security


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, they may give up if they have to work that hard for it, LOL!  Or chance my coming home and stopping them in their tracks. :yes:


----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, they may give up if they have to work that hard for it, LOL!  Or chance my coming home and stopping them in their tracks. :yes:



true. bolts can be cut or pried from the floor. daytime break in's are now on the rise so they have no fear. if they can't get the safe then they take whats available.


----------



## QuickSilver

kcvet said:


> true. bolts can be cut or pried from the floor. daytime break in's are now on the rise so they have no fear. if they can't get the safe then they take whats available.



Oh come on.... this is getting bizarre.... you can come up with all sorts of senarios..   The fact remains.. where is your card LESS likely to be stollen?  In your wallet or in a safe bolted to the floor in a concrete room with a moat full of alligators around it..... like where I keep mine..  lol!!


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> Oh come on.... this is getting bizarre.... you can come up with all sorts of senarios..   The fact remains.. where is your card LESS likely to be stollen?  In your wallet or in a safe bolted to the floor in a concrete room with a moat full of alligators around it..... like where I keep mine..  lol!!



your right. let's just shoot the gators and forget about it


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> I keep mine with me.  I wish they'd make them plastic like my insurance cards.  That dinky little piece of cardboard looks like it's been chewed by geriatric rats.  I thought about getting it laminated but someone told me you're not allowed to laminate them.  Anybody know if that's true?



Check again to be sure, but I asked at SS office if I could laminate mine and she said yes, in fact, she went back and laminated for me.  But like I said, check jujube because this was in Oregon, but it shouldn't be different, you just never know


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> Check again to be sure, but I asked at SS office if I could laminate mine and she said yes, in fact, she went back and laminated for me.  But like I said, check jujube because this was in Oregon, but it shouldn't be different, you just never know



You are not worried about carrying your card with your SS number in your wallet?   Did you see what you would have to go through if you lost it or it was stolen?


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> You are not worried about carrying your card with your SS number in your wallet?   Did you see what you would have to go through if you lost it or it was stolen?



Well first, worry is useless, even harmful imo, but do I take precaution by leaving my card at home, no, unless I change purses and forget to transfer everything.  Maybe I'm just getting old and cranky but I get sick of the "what ifs".


----------



## Vala

I carry it with me and always have, along with my CC, driver's license, insurance cards.  I carry a shoulder bag which I usually put over my head when I shop. If someone grabbed my purse he would have to drag me along with it.  I will not be an easy victim.   When I leave a store I pay attention to my surroundings.   My car is always lock whether I am in it or out of it.


----------



## QuickSilver

I just think it's easier to keep my Medicare and SS card in a safe place until I need them..  How often has anyone had to show their SS card for any reason? And you don't need to show your Medicare card unless you are seeing a doc or being admitted to a hospital..  WHY temp fate?   It's not that hard to go to your safe or file cabinet to get if you need them..  AND the hassle of having to go through all the red tape if they are stolen is way to much for my taste..


----------



## Ameriscot

You all have reminded me of some of the reasons I'm glad I'm not retired in the US. Thanks.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> You all have reminded me of some of the reasons I'm glad I'm not retired in the US. Thanks.



Nobody steals anything where you live?


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Nobody steals anything where you live?



We don't have anything similar to a SS number and I don't even have a medical card as there is never a need to prove I'm entitled to medical care.


----------



## Ameriscot

There is identity theft here but I think the system of using a SS number on everything in the US makes it a lot easier to do.


----------



## Butterfly

I don't carry mine.  I have a card from my senior plan, which DOES NOT contain the SS number, and that's all I ever need.  When I dislocated my shoulder and had to go to the ER a couple weeks ago, I told my daughter to take my card up to the front if they needed it -- they didn't, I was already in the system.  I haven't had to show my SS card in so long I can't even remember when it was.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maybe just memorize your number with the letter afterward.  That worked for me one time I forgot the card.  Of course there's always the possibility of torture to get it out of you.


----------



## oldman

jujube said:


> I keep mine with me.  I wish they'd make them plastic like my insurance cards.  That dinky little piece of cardboard looks like it's been chewed by geriatric rats.  I thought about getting it laminated but someone told me you're not allowed to laminate them.  Anybody know if that's true?



I took mine to staples and had them laminate it with the heavy paper for a buck. It still looks new to this day.


----------



## rkunsaw

I keep mine in my billfold. I only have my billfold on me when I'm going to town. I laminated mine.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> There is identity theft here but I think the system of using a SS number on everything in the US makes it a lot easier to do.



If you are a US citizen.. you have a SS number..  AND it can be stolen and used to obtain all sorts of things... No matter where you live.  You can be living on the moon and someone can be using your number to open credit card and obtain loans..  Being in Scottland does not protect you.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> If you are a US citizen.. you have a SS number..  AND it can be stolen and used to obtain all sorts of things... No matter where you live.  You can be living on the moon and someone can be using your number to open credit card and obtain loans..  Being in Scottland does not protect you.



My history in the US is nothing since 2000. How would anyone get the number and my credit history in the US stopped in 2000.  A US credit history means nothing to me in Scotland. It is irrelevant here.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> My history in the US is nothing since 2000. How would anyone get the number and my credit history in the US stopped in 2000.  A US credit history means nothing to me in Scotland. It is irrelevant here.



So theroretically... someone could run up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt in the US.. and move to Scottland and never be asked to repay it?  Never have a judgement issued against them.. and never have their SS checks held in payment?   wow..   that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> So theroretically... someone could run up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt in the US.. and move to Scottland and never be asked to repay it?  Never have a judgement issued against them.. and never have their SS checks held in payment?   wow..   that's a pretty good deal.



My point was I don't have my SS number floating around everywhere like on health insurance, other insurances, mortgages, loans, credit cards etc for so many to have access to. 

And my other point was I never have to worry about proving I have coverage in order to get health care.


----------



## kcvet

if you don't want to take the card use the technology. got a printer??? make a copy then fax it 

done. no fax?? scan into a PDF attach to an email done.


----------



## QuickSilver

Butterfly said:


> I don't carry mine.  I have a card from my senior plan, which DOES NOT contain the SS number, and that's all I ever need.  When I dislocated my shoulder and had to go to the ER a couple weeks ago, I told my daughter to take my card up to the front if they needed it -- they didn't, I was already in the system.  I haven't had to show my SS card in so long I can't even remember when it was.



I work at a hospital.. and they have access to a government computer site that they can go into and find out immediately if you have Medicare coverage..  So showing the card is not necessary...   And as far as SS number.. does anyone here NOT have their number memorized.  I commited mine to memory back when I was a teen.. Has anyone asked to see your SS card?... or just asked you for the number.


----------



## Vala

Well, evidently I don't carry my SS card with me it is not in my purse.  Its probably in my personal file.  I do have the number memorized.

I found it, or should say them.  I have 3 and have no idea why, same number of course and they all look like new.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I carry both my SS and Medicare cards. Wife carries her SS card as well. We just don't go around worrying about getting wallets stolen! I carry a men's wallet and wife carries a ladies coin purse. She only carries a regular purse, when the coin purse in it, when going to work. She always has the coin purse in the front pocket of her jeans and I switch my wallet from back to front when going thru a crowd of people. 

So, bottom line is, if any of you want to be "that" careful, go for it! I want to have my SS and Medicare card at-the-ready in case I need it. 

I lost my wallet, back in 2004, and simple replaced what I needed to.........mainly DL, SS card and company medical card/info.

Some older folks won't go on a computer or the Internet at all due to fear. Guess, what.........here we all are, ONLINE.


----------



## Denise1952

Vala said:


> I carry it with me and always have, along with my CC, driver's license, insurance cards.  I carry a shoulder bag which I usually put over my head when I shop. If someone grabbed my purse he would have to drag me along with it.  I will not be an easy victim.   When I leave a store I pay attention to my surroundings.   My car is always lock whether I am in it or out of it.



I'm with you Vala, I feel kind of sorry for any bozo that tries to come at me, they'll be the victim in one way or another.


----------



## Vala

Quicksilver we have people here who try to get free medical treatment by using other people's insurance card.   Some doctors take your photo for their records to prevent that.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> There is identity theft here but I think the system of using a SS number on everything in the US makes it a lot easier to do.



That's what I think as well, my # is out there, and there are dishonest people everywhere.  I like what Vala said as well because there's a lot to be said about learning not to be an easy target.  That doesn't mean I won't be a target at some point, but it means that bozo's don't just grab anyone's purse, they search out what they believe to be easy targets.  That's another thread though, that might be a good one, things you can do to become a hard target, lol  Jus look em in the eye and say "are ya feelin lucky?  well are ya punk?" LOL!!


----------



## drifter

It seems to be an individual matter how we handle our identification. It really doesn't matter much as long as it peases the individual. Do what pleases you. You have my permission to laminate or not laminate, to carry or not carry, but if you do carry get a holster. A holster handles the piece more securely.

(you can all now say, that's cute, real cute... )


----------



## drifter

That reminds me. I should have studied programing and languages and coding. I could've hacked my way through retirement, tapping a few accouts here, a few banks there. It might beat having a job to attend to or buying and selling on your own. I advised against such a trait a few years ago. I don't know if the young man took my advice or not. Probably not. He already knew he was smarter than I...


----------



## Vala

nwlady, I have always said I would not get into a car with a car jacker/kidnapper even if he had a weapon.  You can die once in the parking lot but you can wish you were dead if he takes you and still die.  Also in the parking lot you would have people calling an ambulance.

I came very close to a man with a gun in his hand, we were 2 car widths from each other.  I thought oh, he needs a car and here I am  dangling my keys in my hand.   I looked him right in the eye and started walking to the side between parked cars, he did the same where he was.  When I reached the end of the two cars I went back the way I came and he kept going.  When I got up to the front of the grocery store, I found out he had shot a cop at point blank range through a car window. Luckily the window deflected the bullet and the officer just had glass cuts.  The guy was found later hiding in a storage shed.  He tried to kill a cop for a stupid 5 lb ham he has shop lifted.  The odd thing I was not afraid, I was calm and was trying figure how to get out of it alive.  When I got in the store I did shake a bit.


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, what a trip hey Vala!  You did good, and I agree about getting in someones car, I say shoot me now.  I know actually having that happen may change my mind but something tells me no, I wouldn't do it different.  I also believe in looking them in the eye, I practice that every day, not really intentionally, I just look at people and speak to them if I get the chance, even just hi


----------



## Vala

Classic rocker I don't worry about stuff like that either, actually the odds are slim.  I read about how to keep yourself safe, when you enter a parking lot, be aware of your surroundings,  walk tall, not looking down.  A would be mugger is not going to pick on the one who looks strong if there is a weaker looking subject.  When there was a rape in town, another  report how to be safe was in the paper.  Women don't like for anyone to tell them how to dress, but it says a woman in jeans will  not be the first pick for a rapist.  They will go for a woman in a dress.  

It is really sad to see how the seniors in my development live, their blinds closed, their home is dark inside, their scared.   My neighbor told me she was so depressed, know it all me told her to open her blinds living in the dark is depressing.  She opened them but the next time they are closed again. 

Sorry I am off topic but the subject came up and I think we need to share info like this to be safe as we can be.


----------



## QuickSilver

OH puleeeeeze.....  an old lady standing tall and walking straight is going to stop a thug from grabbing her purse and knocking her on her arse??  Now THAT is funny..


----------



## Vala

She is less likely to be assaulted.  Think about it, if you wanted to mug someone would you attack someone who looked strong instead one who looked tired/weak and not paying attention.  That's not funny that would be stupid.


----------



## Denise1952

Best thing for you is when you finally notice them trying to take your whatever, just give it right up to them.  Or yeah, you can always tell them you left your SS at home.


----------



## QuickSilver

Vala said:


> She is less likely to be assaulted.  Think about it, if you wanted to mug someone would you attack someone who looked strong instead one who looked tired/weak and not paying attention.  That's not funny that would be stupid.



How strong does a 60 or 70 or older lady look?   No matter HOW strong she was walking or how straight she was standing.   Do you think she would scare off a 20 year old punk looking to take her purse?     Could we be a little realistic here??


----------



## Vala

Those instructions were put out by the police dept.


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> I'm with you Vala, I feel kind of sorry for any bozo that tries to come at me, they'll be the victim in one way or another.



Oh sure.... keep telling yourself that..   I'm sure you could take down 20 year old grabbing your purse...  Unless of course you are packing.. and had your gun concealed in your pocket..  Maybe then..   Do you pack nwlady?


----------



## Denise1952

Vala said:


> She is less likely to be assaulted.  Think about it, if you wanted to mug someone would you attack someone who looked strong instead one who looked tired/weak and not paying attention.  That's not funny that would be stupid.



It's true, just like in the animal kingdom,  the "hunters" watch and take down the weak, sick, and those falling behind.  We may live long enough, but hopefully if we do, we'll have loved ones, or at least a decent "home" to live in and be watched out for.  A self-defense class is good to have, and again, you are right about our attitudes when out and about.


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> Oh sure.... keep telling yourself that..   I'm sure you could take down 20 year old grabbing your purse...  Unless of course you are packing.. and had your gun concealed in your pocket..  Maybe then..   Do you pack nwlady?



Just keep telling yourself you can't.


----------



## QuickSilver

Old 70 y/o.... walking tall..... Young 20 y/o wanting her purse...   Do you REALLY think your walk will stop him??


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> Just keep telling yourself you can't.



You really need to stop for a reality check at this point dear..


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> You really need to stop for a reality check at this point dear..



Hey, I don't care what you think, or how you plan to face things, or if you want to worry yourself silly. And most of the advice I see you hand out to people that don't agree with you is always advice that would be most appropriate for you to take yourself, dear.


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> Hey, I don't care what you think, or how you plan to face things, or if you want to worry yourself silly. And most of the advice I see you hand out to people that don't agree with you is always advice that would be most appropriate for you to take yourself, dear.



I don't worry myself silly nwlady...  I just am not stupid enough to carry important things in my purse that can be stolen., and would require a whole lot of effort or headache  to replace it they were..     That way I don't HAVE to worry myself silly......dear


----------



## SeaBreeze

drifter said:


> It seems to be an individual matter how we handle our identification. It really doesn't matter much as long as it peases the individual. Do what pleases you. You have my permission to laminate or not laminate, to carry or not carry, but if you do carry get a holster. A holster handles the piece more securely.
> 
> (you can all now say, that's cute, real cute... )



I agree completely Drifter.  What is comfortable for some may not be for others.  Knowing that my SS# would be on my Medicare card now, I personally would not want to carry it in my wallet daily.  My current insurance ID card has just part of my SS# on it, and that's enough for me. If I do decide to carry, I will consider using a holster. 

I'm not paranoid, and refuse to be anyone's victim...but I know that regardless of my capabilities, my attitude, my pepper spray or other self-defense items I may carry when needed, there may be someone who overtakes me, knocks me out by surprise, and that's the end of that story.  Chances are I'd be more worried about being physically tortured or killed.  

Having said that, why have my most personal information on my person when out in public on any given day.  I think many of us have even accidentally forgotten our wallet or purse somewhere, when paying for something.  That's more likely IMO, than being held by gunpoint for my Medicare card.  In no way am I paranoid, just street-wise and realistic.


----------



## Butterfly

When my mother and I visited Rome years ago, we were advised by the security folks to NEVER put our purses around our necks, because women were being dragged into traffic and killed because they couldn't release their purse during an attack.  The attackers either dragged them into traffic, or just strangled them with the purse strap.  

I agree with whomever above said they'd just release their purse.  IMHO it is foolhardy to risk losing your life over the contents of your purse.  I'd a lot rather go through the hassle of replacing things than be dead in the parking lot.  AND I have no illusions about being able to win in a scuffle with a young man trying to take my purse -- even when I was 20, I couldn't have won over a strong young man trying to take my purse.  

I'd a lot rather be a live victim than a dead one.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I keep my wallet in my back pant pocket like a man, rarely if ever have the need or desire to carry a purse or pocketbook...will do my best not to be anyone's victim, but won't just give in to them either.


----------



## ClassicRockr

If you don't want to carry these cards with you, it's simple........don't! But, those of us that do aren't "stupid" for doing it!! Your choice not to carry them, others chose to carry them. 

BTW, I've already told all of us that are online in this Forum.........identity theft can happen on here as well, but we are all still on here! 



QuickSilver said:


> I don't worry myself silly nwlady...  I just am not stupid enough to carry important things in my purse that can be stolen., and would require a whole lot of effort or headache  to replace it they were..     That way I don't HAVE to worry myself silly......dear


----------



## ClassicRockr

SB, I do understand what you are saying, but if a person is pointing a handgun at me, I sure don't want to leave my wife (possibly die) by saying, "nope, you're not going to get it". "Give in" to save my life, you betcha!



SeaBreeze said:


> I keep my wallet in my back pant pocket like a man, rarely if ever have the need or desire to carry a purse or pocketbook...will do my best not to be anyone's victim, but won't just give in to them either.


----------



## SeaBreeze

ClassicRockr said:


> SB, I do understand what you are saying, but if a person is pointing a handgun at me, I sure don't want to leave my wife (possibly die) by saying, "nope, you're not going to get it". "Give in" to save my life, you betcha!



If there's a gun pointed at me, I'll have to make the decision at the time for sure...I can't know how I'll react until something like that happens.  But I think as previously mentioned, if somebody with a gun demands I get in their car, I would tell them what to do with their gun before subjecting myself to something possibly much worse than a bullet in me.  Of course concealed carry would solve all these issues, I just haven't decided to go that route yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I already suggested that one might make a copy of their SS card with the number covered, to carry on their person.  Here's an article with some suggestions...http://go60.us/advice-and-more/item/243-beware-the-danger-of-carrying-your-medicare-card

This is certainly an issue worth addressing, whether you take action or not, thanks QuickSilver for the heads-up before I apply for Medicare.




> *What Can You Do?
> 
> *The most common advice is actually pretty good. Photocopy your Medicare card and make a few copies, actually fold one into wallet‑size. On all copies, black out the last four digits of your Social Security number, or use scissors to cut out the digits.
> 
> If you use a black marker to obscure the number, hold the card up to a strong light to make sure the numbers are no longer readable. Then put the original and all but one or two copies in a safe place, just like you do with your Social Security card.
> 
> Chances are when you visit your regular physician, he or she has your original card on file. Showing them your copy, along with photo ID if they ask for it, should be more than enough. But if you are unsure, call your physician before your next visit and ask if this will work.
> 
> If you need to see an unfamiliar medical professional, call ahead if possible and ask if you must bring your original card to the initial visit. Explain your concern. If you are advised to bring your original, just be certain to ask for it back after you present it, and then take it home and secure it again.
> 
> According to the Privacy Rights Clearinghouse (PRC) which is a San Diego, California- based nonprofit consumer organization dedicated to consumer information and consumer advocacy even if you are taken to an emergency room in an unconscious state, you need not worry.
> 
> The hospital should be able to look up your information. Diane Corrigan, CFO of the Hospital of the University of Pennsylvania told reporters that not having your card might delay billing, but eventually the hospital will be able to determine your eligibility. Meanwhile, your identity is protected.


----------



## Ina

When I was 13, my first husband applied for a SS# so he he claim me on 'his' taxes. But he never told me about it, and well after I divorced him, when I was 18, I was living in Boston,Mass, and I needed a SS# to get a job there. So I applied for one not knowing I already had one. After a couple of years, I came back to Texas, and went to work here. Within six month, I was contacted by the SS board, and I was told I needed to go in to see them. 

That's when I was told you can't have two working SS#'s. So they gave me a plastic SS card. That was to signal everyone that I had two numbers. Trouble was that 'everyone' didn't know what the plastic card signified. So I left the darn thing at home whenever I could. No one wanted to accept it as ID anyway.

I've had a gun pointed at me twice. The first time I was working at a Stop & Go corner store, and I was robbed. I wasn't smart enough to be frightened, but I did realize that wasn't the safest job around. So I quit the next week.

Then at the age of 27, I got a job as a courier. I was bonded, lisencened, and my stepfather, (he was a state trooper), trained me to use a gun. I chose a Ladies Special.  After three years, it finally happened, a man tried to hold me up, and I shot that little gun right through the pocket of my slacks. He was hit in the hip, and he went down immediately. 

Most at of my life I was doing good to hold onto 115 pounds, much less fight a man of any age.  So I do believe in self protection.

&#55357;&#56904; &#55357;&#56905; &#55357;&#56906;


----------



## Ameriscot

Butterfly said:


> When my mother and I visited Rome years ago, we were advised by the security folks to NEVER put our purses around our necks, because women were being dragged into traffic and killed because they couldn't release their purse during an attack.  The attackers either dragged them into traffic, or just strangled them with the purse strap.
> 
> I agree with whomever above said they'd just release their purse.  IMHO it is foolhardy to risk losing your life over the contents of your purse.  I'd a lot rather go through the hassle of replacing things than be dead in the parking lot.  AND I have no illusions about being able to win in a scuffle with a young man trying to take my purse -- even when I was 20, I couldn't have won over a strong young man trying to take my purse.
> 
> I'd a lot rather be a live victim than a dead one.



When I visit areas crowded with tourists and pickpockets I wear capri's or trousers with secure pockets (velcro/zipper/button) and/or blouse with pockets to carry money and cc's. I usually carry a camera bag or camera backpack. But the biggest pain would be losing credit/debit cards so those are safe.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Old 70 y/o.... walking tall..... Young 20 y/o wanting her purse...   Do you REALLY think your walk will stop him??



The point being made is some people look like easy victims regardless of age. People walking around with their faces in their smart phones who are oblivious to every thing around them. Or tourists who are pointing at things, taking photos, gawking also are easy victims.


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> When I was 13, my first husband applied for a SS# so he he claim me on 'his' taxes. But he never told me about it, and well after I divorced him, when I was 18, I was living in Boston,Mass, and I needed a SS# to get a job there. So I applied for one not knowing I already had one. After a couple of years, I came back to Texas, and went to work here. Within six month, I was contacted by the SS board, and I was told I needed to go in to see them.
> 
> That's when I was told you can't have two working SS#'s. So they gave me a plastic SS card. That was to signal everyone that I had two numbers. Trouble was that 'everyone' didn't know what the plastic card signified. So I left the darn thing at home whenever I could. No one wanted to accept it as ID anyway.
> 
> I've had a gun pointed at me twice. The first time I was working at a Stop & Go corner store, and I was robbed. I wasn't smart enough to be frightened, but I did realize that wasn't the safest job around. So I quit the next week.
> 
> Then at the age of 27, I got a job as a courier. I was bonded, lisencened, and my stepfather, (he was a state trooper), trained me to use a gun. I chose a Ladies Special.  After three years, it finally happened, a man tried to hold me up, and I shot that little gun right through the pocket of my slacks. He was hit in the hip, and he went down immediately.
> 
> Most at of my life I was doing good to hold onto 115 pounds, much less fight a man of any age.  So I do believe in self protection.
> 
> &#55357;&#56904; &#55357;&#56905; &#55357;&#56906;



I am so, very proud of you Ina, bless your heart!  You rock lady


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> The point being made is some people look like easy victims regardless of age. People walking around with their faces in their smart phones who are oblivious to every thing around them. Or tourists who are pointing at things, taking photos, gawking also are easy victims.



Well said, and it isn't just an age thing, very good point.


----------



## ClassicRockr

SB, logically, what is worse than a bullet......the injury or death it causes. I think the worse thing you could tell someone holding a gun to you and demanding that you get into their car IS what you say you will tell the person! Most likely, that will just piss him off and he will shoot you! A lot of folks who try to be brave can wind up dead. I say, "no thanks" to that. I might wind up dead anyway, but by pissing the dude off by telling him something like that in the first place.........I don't think helps. IMO. Don't know about you, but I'm 65 yrs. old, NOT in my 20's, 30's or 40's and built to try to fight someone off.  And, not to get off-topic, but what is in red below...........if a person has a gun to you, how is a "concealed carry" going to help you. You got to be able to get it out! 

Please remember, this is all IMO. Thanks 



SeaBreeze said:


> If there's a gun pointed at me, I'll have to make the decision at the time for sure...I can't know how I'll react until something like that happens.  But I think as previously mentioned, if somebody with a gun demands I get in their car, I would tell them what to do with their gun before subjecting myself to something possibly much worse than a bullet in me.  Of course concealed carry would solve all these issues, I just haven't decided to go that route yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We'd all react differently I'm sure CR, and I respect whatever your choice may be, we all have to follow our gut in these situations and do what we feel is best.  If I carry, the gun will be on my person, and ready for action if even suspected it was needed.  I'm in my early 60s too, but I won't be taking a ride with anyone, or drinking draino in any 7-Elevens at someone's demand.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I really don't think most people keep a "big eye" on their surroundings that much. I don't know about others, but wife and I don't go into areas  where that is totally necessary. 
We've been on vacation, taking photos, pointing at things and gawking........nothings happened to us. Lucky or whatever, nothing has happened. 



Ameriscot said:


> The point being made is some people look like easy victims regardless of age. People walking around with their faces in their smart phones who are oblivious to every thing around them. Or tourists who are pointing at things, taking photos, gawking also are easy victims.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Actually, I think it is funny just how some people can talk so MANCHO about dealing with something.........until the actual thing happens! I'm not "mancho", but would protect my wife, if necessary. 

A male boater called my wife a "B" one time at a ramp (there is a story behind why he said it, but it wasn't her fault). I told him that I was going to call the Park Ranger and he said "go ahead and I'll kick his a**". Our boat was in the water, we quickly untied it, jumped in and took off. He was being way to mean for me to handle and MUCH younger and stronger looking!


----------



## Denise1952

Right CR, I think that is one of the first things I was taught was not to smart off, or antagonize someone. I know from the best that it takes a lot more brain then braun 

I mean they are most likely a "bomb waiting to go off".   I think there is a lot of instinct involved, maybe even what a person has been through in their life will tell how they may react in a stressful situation.  Sometimes I really am grateful for the things I've walked through, I don't believe innocence is always bliss


----------



## ClassicRockr

Thanks, nwlady! I was an EMT in So California for a few years. From some of the "emergencies" I went to, it doesn't always pay trying to be brave! 



nwlady said:


> Right CR, I think that is one of the first things I was taught was not to smart off, or antagonize someone. I know from the best that it takes a lot more brain then braun
> 
> I mean they are most likely a "bomb waiting to go off".   I think there is a lot of instinct involved, maybe even what a person has been through in their life will tell how they may react in a stressful situation.  Sometimes I really am grateful for the things I've walked through, I don't believe innocence is always bliss


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> I really don't think most people keep a "big eye" on their surroundings that much. I don't know about others, but wife and I don't go into areas  where that is totally necessary.
> We've been on vacation, taking photos, pointing at things and gawking........nothings happened to us. Lucky or whatever, nothing has happened.



It's places like London, Bangkok, Sydney, Kampala, Rome where I am more vigilant. The island we are on now is very quiet in many areas but there are still places like evening outdoor markets when tourists are too busy bargaining with sellers and can get hit by pickpockets if they don't pay attention. Even some Buddhists can commit crimes.


----------



## Denise1952

> Thanks, nwlady! I was an EMT in So California for a few years. From some  of the "emergencies" I went to, it doesn't always pay trying to be  brave!



I thought you sounded as if you had some good training  Some of what I've learned came from my brother & sister who both worked for local (Oregon anyway) law enforcement.  Some of what I learned was just experiencing some things.  The most important thing I ever learned was "always" remain teachable  Thanks again for sharing, denise


----------



## Ameriscot

Many years ago I did an early morning paper route in Detroit. Not a good thing at 4am. for a woman alone. 

One morning I was walking to the car to get more papers and suddenly I had a gun in my face. He looked desperate (probably needed drug money, his eyes were very yellow). He said 'scream and I'll blow your f***ing head off. My first reaction was strangely to chuckle in disbelief. Then it hit me that he was serious. He wanted money and I had none. Who needs money at 4am?  He kept asking why I was on the street even though I had my big Free Press bag over my shoulder. Anyway, I knew not to scream, cry or annoy him in any way. He didn't know what to do with me since I had no money, so he took me into a garden shed with the idea to rape me, but he was impotent. He finally let me go and told me not to turn around.

I was proud of myself for staying cool. But I saw his face every time I shut my eyes for about a month.


----------



## Butterfly

QuickSilver said:


> So theroretically... someone could run up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt in the US.. and move to Scottland and never be asked to repay it?  Never have a judgement issued against them.. and never have their SS checks held in payment?   wow..   that's a pretty good deal.



Pretty much so, though.  It is almost impossible to collect a judgment against someone in a foreign country.  AND, your social security check can only be garnished for a very few things -- like child support and spousal support.


----------



## QuickSilver

I don't think it's that easy... but I don't know.  I find it hard to believe that someone can do that without any repercussion.


----------



## Josiah

I somehow never thought that this thread would stretch to over 100 comments, but I can see where safety strategies for women alone on the street is an important topic that deserves more than ilde comment.


----------



## QuickSilver

Josiah09 said:


> I somehow never thought that this thread would stretch to over 100 comments, but I can see where safety strategies for women alone on the street is an important topic that deserves more than ilde comment.



I never expected it either..  I just had a question about the wisdom of carrying your SS and Medicare card on your person.  BUT of course there are things everyone can do to keep safe regarding theft out on the street.  My only comment was why have something like this on you when you don't have to.  If someone demanded my purse, watch or rings.. I would hand them over and pray that was all he wanted of me and would leave with his take.   I'm not going to put up a fight for my purse.  My life would be a different story.


----------



## Butterfly

QuickSilver said:


> I don't think it's that easy... but I don't know.  I find it hard to believe that someone can do that without any repercussion.



Nevertheless, it is true.  It is next to impossible to enforce a foreign judgment in the US, also.  Different countries do not generally accept the judgment of foreign courts as valid in their countries.  I'm talking about civil money judgments here, not criminal extradition issues.  Whole 'nother animal.

I don't know about the "any repercussion" part -- for instance an American money judgment could keep a foreign national or American living abroad from getting a US credit card, but that again is wholly different from actually being able to collect on a US judgment in a foreign country.


----------



## Ameriscot

Butterfly said:


> Nevertheless, it is true.  It is next to impossible to enforce a foreign judgment in the US, also.  Different countries do not generally accept the judgment of foreign courts as valid in their countries.  I'm talking about civil money judgments here, not criminal extradition issues.  Whole 'nother animal.
> 
> I don't know about the "any repercussion" part -- for instance an American money judgment could keep a foreign national or American living abroad from getting a US credit card, but that again is wholly different from actually being able to collect on a US judgment in a foreign country.




I think if someone had 100's of thousands in unpaid debt it could be seen as fraud, and there might be repercussions.  

When I moved to the UK my US credit report was useless.  My credit history did not count at all in UK.  I couldn't even open a bank account on my own.  Don't know what I would have done if I'd moved alone.


----------



## packrat

I laminated my card as soon as I got it. Hope that is OK. That card is supposed to last the rest of my life.  Just having it in a wallet would wear it out in a year. Should I have made a copy instead?


----------



## AZ Jim

I carry my Medicare card.  If I hid it, I'd forget where.


----------



## charlotta

Maybe we should do as the men and young female do - don't carry wallet or purse- put it in pants pockets. I do this to go for appmts, shopping, eating out, movies.  So I carry a purse for dress up purposes only.  Is there any other females do this?  Also, I have emergency info in glove compartment of car.  My ss number is not on this ,but I know any devious person could probably obtain it.


----------



## charlotta

Haven't used my medicare card in years.  They only need my insurance card. I carry my D License, and cr card in pocket with phone, keys and a tissue. Only use a hand bag for dressup outings.


----------



## QuickSilver

charlotta said:


> Haven't used my medicare card in years.  They only need my insurance card. I carry my D License, and cr card in pocket with phone, keys and a tissue. Only use a hand bag for dressup outings.



I never carry mine... and never will... I know that every hospital has the ability to check an online site for Medicare coverage... If I have to see a new doctor, I can pull my card out of the file drawer  for that innitial visit.   My regular doctor never asks to see the card..   Why temp fate having it lost of stolen?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Like I've already stated, I carry my Medicare card, SS card, health membership cards, a couple of credit cards, bank card and a little cash. My wife will carry her Medicare card when she gets it. She already carries her SS card, bank card and few credit cards and a little cash. 

Not to be against anyone who doesn't want to carry these cards, but we simply don't/won't worry everyday about what might happen. We are cautious, but that is it. I lost my wallet once, some 10 years ago. Got a new SS card, DL and whatever else I needed to replace in my wallet. From checking our bank, nobody found my wallet and tried using anything in it. 

Just a few too many other things to worry about at our age..........a big one is our HEALTH!


----------



## QuickSilver

Why ask for trouble?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Nobody is asking for "trouble".......we simply don't worry about it as much as some do. If something is going to happen, it will happen. Believe me, we are cautious about a number of things, but when asked for my Medicare card, SS card or other medical cards, I want to have them with me so I don't have to go back home for them. I got asked for all of this when I registered at PACE for my RC surgery. If I wouldn't have had one of them, they wouldn't have registered me and I'd have to make a return trip. Nope, no thanks.



QuickSilver said:


> Why ask for trouble?


----------



## Josiah

I keep my Medicare card hidden in the trunk of my car along with a spare credit card (different from the one I carry).


----------



## ClassicRockr

I think us "older" folks do need to be cautious, but sensible about it. I mean, all of us Senior Forum members are on this forum, and the computer period, so that means some things in our lives sure aren't being hidden from both "good and bad" folks! While some don't, a number of us, including wife and I, go on our bank account online and check it out. Some of us also have a User Name and Password to get on to different things online. I have that for the VA website and other websites. If you have an ISP, which all of us do being online, they have certain info about us. If you have a cell phone, and a contract with a cell phone provider, that company has info about you.

Ok, that's enough. I think I've got my point across.


----------



## QuickSilver

If I knew I were going in for some sort of surgery.. I would bring the card with....  THEN afterward.. I would tuck it back safely away in the locked safe..  If I were rushed to a hospital in an emergency... one of two things would happen... My family would have to bring in the card the next day,  OR... the hospital would look up my medicare eligibility on the computer..  They would not put me out in the parking lot.. that would be illegal


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ok, you are absolutely right! Not going to argue about this anymore, but wife and I will continue to carry ours.  



QuickSilver said:


> If I knew I were going in for some sort of surgery.. I would bring the card with....  THEN afterward.. I would tuck it back safely away in the locked safe..  If I were rushed to a hospital in an emergency... one of two things would happen... My family would have to bring in the card the next day,  OR... the hospital would look up my medicare eligibility on the computer..  They would not put me out in the parking lot.. that would be illegal


----------



## Rocky

kcvet said:


> unless you go to a doctors office and they ask for it. and they always do



I hadn't thought of that, but it's true.  Some offices require presentation of insurance cards every time you go in.  And certainly hospitals/ambulances/etc. would need M/C information.

Seems like more than a "bit" of between-a-rock-and-a-hard-place!


----------



## AZ Jim

Rocky said:


> I hadn't thought of that, but it's true.  Some offices require presentation of insurance cards every time you go in.  And certainly hospitals/ambulances/etc. would need M/C information.
> 
> Seems like more than a "bit" of between-a-rock-and-a-hard-place!



It's like the requirement to carry registration and insurance papers in the car, crook breaks into car, he now has your address and maybe your garage remote as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Got that *RIGHT*, but some folks just won't listen and that's fine also. Yes, it's said to "protect" things like this, BUT, if you don't have them on you and they are required a person is definitely out of luck.  



Rocky said:


> I hadn't thought of that, but it's true.  Some offices require presentation of insurance cards every time you go in.  And certainly hospitals/ambulances/etc. would need M/C information.
> 
> Seems like more than a "bit" of between-a-rock-and-a-hard-place!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yep, another *RIGHT* reply! Lord I love people who agree with me........LOL



AZ Jim said:


> It's like the requirement to carry registration and insurance papers in the car, crook breaks into car, he now has your address and maybe your garage remote as well.


----------



## Dudewho

packrat said:


> I laminated my card as soon as I got it. Hope that is OK. That card is supposed to last the rest of my life.  Just having it in a wallet would wear it out in a year. Should I have made a copy instead?



You can call 1-800-Medicare and get a new card sent to you.


----------



## Manatee

I am on a Medicare Advantage plan, I use my insurance company card.  I haven't carried my Medicare card in years.  When I have needed medical treatment out of town, they took care of me.


----------



## QuickSilver

Truth of the matter be known.. you don't even need your medicare card in a hospital.. All hospitals subscribe to a government website to be able to check Medicare eligibility and always do so when a patient is admitted.   We have NH patients transferred in all the time without cards.. and we check on line for their Medicare status and number.


----------



## Butterfly

QuickSilver said:


> Truth of the matter be known.. you don't even need your medicare card in a hospital.. All hospitals subscribe to a government website to be able to check Medicare eligibility and always do so when a patient is admitted.   We have NH patients transferred in all the time without cards.. and we check on line for their Medicare status and number.



This has always been my experience.    When I dislocated my shoulder and wound up in the ER, I asked my DIL to take my ID and Medicare Advantage card out to the front desk.  They told her they didn't need any of that and that I was in "the system."  The first time I see a new doc, they'll sometimes ask for the card, but after the first visit, no.


----------



## QuickSilver

The only time I would carry my Medicare care is when I would go to a new doc..  The rest of the time it stays in the safe at home..  It has my SS number on it.


----------

